# I pod touch 2ème génération



## Ma 29 (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je possède 1 i pod touch 2 ème génération que j'aimerais remettre en service, lorsque j'essaye d'installer une application j'ai pour message ceci : "application non compatible, cette application nécessite la mise à jour du logiciel iphone 3.0".
Je le  branche donc à l'ordi , itunes s'ouvre , je clique sur "rechercher les mises à jour" il me renvoie comme message "cette version du logiciel de l'ipod (2.2.1) est la version actuelle."
Là je suis perdue, que puis faire??
Merci de votre aide


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement, 2.2.1 date un peu.. 
avez-vous mis à jour iTunes ? 

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman

PS : vous pouvez installer manuellement les mises à jour de votre iPod en les téléchargeant sur ce lien : 
http://iphoneaddict.fr/download-firmwares-ipod-touch-2g
Pour installer le firmware, branchez votre iPod, ouvrez iTunes, appuyez sur "Restaurer" en maintenant la touche "shift" sur votre clavier : vous pouvez ainsi sélectionner le firmware voulu.


----------

